# Is this really unhealthy?



## r0dxx (Dec 9, 2005)

It seems almost amazing what my parents say to me everyday. 

Most of my carbs come from oats. Usually I have about 3-4 meals/day as oats as my carb source, and then I also have banana/dextrose (post workout) and usually a sandwich on either Ezekial Bread or 7 grain sprouted bread... 

My parents think its soo unhealthy to always eat soo much oatmeal. They said I'm really doing more harm then good...

Whats the big deal if I eat oats 4x a day? I never get sick of them, and they are great low gi carb that keeps me full with slow burning energy. 

On the other hand all my parents eat are white bread, regular pasta, south beach diet bars, and just pretty much all the unhealthy white carbs. 

Is eating soo much oats really that detrimental? I know variety is best, my proteins I always vary between chicken, tuna, eggs, cottage cheese, beef, and whey/casein powders.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 9, 2005)

There is nothing uhealty about that. Just make room for you veggies and fruit. I bet your cholesterol is looking great.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Is eating soo much oats really that detrimental?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Dec 9, 2005)

i used to eat only oats as my carb source. I was healthy as could be.  The only things is you may be missing out on other nutrients that oats may be lacking in or don't have at all. Just get your veggies and multi-vit.


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 9, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> i used to eat only oats as my carb source. I was healthy as could be.  The only things is you may be missing out on other nutrients that oats may be lacking in or don't have at all. Just get your veggies and multi-vit.



Ya I eat brocolli, and sometime asparagus, and most of the time I take a multivitamin. I'm not taking one currently because I ran out two days ago but will pick up some more this weekend.


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 9, 2005)

Also don't get me wrong sometimes ill have brown rice for dinner, but most of the time its oats lol.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 9, 2005)

I love oats but veggies are the best to get your carbs from but it takes alot more. I could stand to ea that much.


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 10, 2005)

veggies are gross!


----------



## SubliminalX (Dec 11, 2005)

Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## FenderBender (Dec 12, 2005)

I eat oats 3 or 4 times a day!!!!   along with brown rice, potatoes etc.

I love oats, so why not.  

God help you if your parents find out you've taken creatine


----------

